# Edge Video Resolution Settings



## JackieGaGa (Mar 24, 2008)

What setting should be used? Should it all be checked? My Tivo Edge has
Auto (recommended) 
4K 60fps (preferred)
4k 24/25/30fps (pass-through) I have no idea what pass through setting is.
1080p 60fps
1080p 24/25/30fps (pass-through)
1080i
720p
480p
480i (not supported)


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

JackieGaGa said:


> What setting should be used? Should it all be checked? My Tivo Edge has
> Auto (recommended)
> 4K 60fps (preferred)
> 4k 24/25/30fps (pass-through) I have no idea what pass through setting is.
> ...


Pass through applies only to streaming content. Auto selects what is preferred by your TV (see right side of the screen). So I would expect 4K 60fps to be checked.

I set my TiVo to 4K 60fps, both pass through, and 1080i, which reflect my viewing habits.


----------



## JackieGaGa (Mar 24, 2008)

Much appreciated


----------



## Skye (May 18, 2018)

Keep in mind that if you set it to Auto then the TIVO is doing the upscaling to 4K for your TV. If you have a high end TV the scaler in it is probably better than the one in the TIVO. I have mine set to 720/1080i so my LG C8 OLED can do the scaling as it has a very good scaler.

The downside to setting it the way I do is there is a delay in getting a picture when I switch between channels that are in 720 and 1080 as the TV adjusts to the signal.


----------



## JackieGaGa (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks for the replies I will try different settings


----------



## Glenee (Nov 16, 2020)

I tried several combinations and what worked the best for me in reference to picture quality, is just what Skye said. The only thing is, I have a new 2020 Samsung Q80T and Native resolution is 4K. The thing is I had to check all resolutions individually and let the Samsung do the upscaling. Do not check AUTO. The trade off is the delay in channel changes just as Skye said. The improvement in picture quality is worth the slow channel changes to me.


----------

